# What cutter do you use?



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Post what kind of cutter you use. Seems that I have been turning to my X8 everytime I need one. If you have a crappy cutter throw it up to :mischief:


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

I have 2 cutters, both are just cheep guillotine cutters that were given to me. I want to buy a good one so I think i will keep an eye on this thread to see what the majority of experienced smokers use since i can't make up my mind what to get.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Palio is on freefall on cbid. 35.05 is the lowest it goes. Picked one up yesterday for that price.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Palio all the way  add in the free shipping from CI and it's not a bad price at all.

I have the black one.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

lol, I use a crappy guillotine from a local b&m.... it cost me a dollar. So far, it is making good cuts for 20+ sticks. When it dies :rip: I haven't decided to replace it with a good 30+ dollar cutter, or another 1 dollar cutter.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I just started using cuban crafters perfecto cutter. It works great though a bit on the large side. I moved over from a POS colibir slyce.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Have a Cuban Crafters perfecto on the way...Right now I use a stainless guillotine I bought from B&M....Works well so no complaints


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I have the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter (not sure it's same as perfecto). I've had it for about 6 months. It's the only cutter I use now. It cuts well and I think there's a warranty on them. Hopefully I won't have to find out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A Burl Palio got it from Atlantic cigars years back paired it with a DuPont X-Tend Lighter. Best $200 i ever spent on accessories as they both perform flawlessly!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A Burl Palio got it from Atlantic cigars years back paired it with a DuPont X-Tend Lighter. Best $200 i ever spent on accessories as they both perform flawlessly!


That does sound like a match made in heaven. What fuel color do you use on the x-tend. I have been looking into them and haven't found anything that said for sure.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

At home, I use a Xikar Xi1. Love it! I guess the lifetime warranty makes it worth the price. Sharp, clean cuts, and I like knowing that if/when it gets dull I can simply send it to Xikar for sharpening or a replacement. On the golf course, if I don't pre-cut my cigar ahead of time, I use a cheapy $1 plastic cutter, or a nicer, "traditional" guillotine that my in-laws got me for Christmas. No clue on the brand, though.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

palio here also and i love it, had a xikar before that and it ws dull from the day i got it, but aparently i got a dud


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a cheap punch cutter that I use on 50+ ring cigars, and a cheap guillotine cutter that I use on smaller ones. And by cheap I mean... cheap. As in $2 each cheap. Haven't ruined a cigar yet, knock on wood.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

I usually go with my Xikars: Xikar Carbon fiber, Xikar Punch 009, Xikar Black

Just recently picked up a Palio since everybody was talking about them...it does provide a nice cut.

I couldn't say either one is better than the other...both lifetime war. too


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Strickland said:


> I have a cheap punch cutter that I use on 50+ ring cigars, and a cheap guillotine cutter that I use on smaller ones. And by cheap I mean... cheap. As in $2 each cheap. Haven't ruined a cigar yet, knock on wood.


So long as you're OK with having to replace the cheap cutters after a while, which really isn't a big deal since they're so cheap, there's nothing wrong with them. I've come to think that the expensive cutters are more a luxury than anything else. Sure, they've got lifetime warranties, but that doesn't cover me losing it on the golf course or something like that!


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Xikar Ultra Slim Cutter. I got the combo. Working good so far


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

i use a few cheap punches, a cheap don salvatore cutter(best cheap one ever)
and a colibri slyce(ci edition)


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> So long as you're OK with having to replace the cheap cutters after a while, which really isn't a big deal since they're so cheap, there's nothing wrong with them. I've come to think that the expensive cutters are more a luxury than anything else. Sure, they've got lifetime warranties, but that doesn't cover me losing it on the golf course or something like that!


I think what you're saving is all those cigars that you would pinch/ruin when finding out that your cheapo blades just got dull. After a while those sticks just add up.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Xikar Xi1, Xikar Xi009. I bought a Palio, but giving it to my buddy for his birthday in a couple days.

I also bought a Davidoff punch which should come here any time soon... need to buy myself a Palio one of these days.


----------



## bodia (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a xikar punch, and a pair of xikar scissors (MTX maybe...but not the multi-tool), and a palio. I find myself using the scissors more than anything else. Seems to provide a better cut, IMO.


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Wolf v-cut or Palio


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm using a Chinese Stackhouse stainless Guillotine I got off cbid for $2.00.
Works good on toe nails too!

That carbon fiber Palio that was on Free-fall yesterday looked SUWWEEEET. :nod:


----------



## Grakken (Oct 21, 2010)

Xikar X8. Have cut many sticks, still works great!

I wonder how many sticks this cutter can cut before it needs replacement/sharpening?


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Xikar Ultraslim ZX. It's pretty sharp and doesn't take up too much space. I'm used to the good ole' guillotine design and just couldn't get comfortable with the Xi-series. 

After reading the many favorable reviews of Palio around here, finally got one off the devil site yesterday. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

cheap plastic V-cutter, anybody got suggestions on a good one? Wolf? or the wooden box one? thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> That does sound like a match made in heaven. What fuel color do you use on the x-tend. I have been looking into them and haven't found anything that said for sure.


Any triple refined fuel works great!
Just follow Cigary's instructions on filling!


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

My new credo synchro


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

I use my Palio a bit, but lately been using the Xikar V-cutter that I got from my secret Santa. That thing Rocks!

Best regards, tony


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> cheap plastic V-cutter, anybody got suggestions on a good one? Wolf? or the wooden box one? thanks


The wolf ones work great. I have one that I used alot until I got the X8. I have heard they are made by xikar and are alot cheaper then the xikar metal one. The wooden box v-cutter I am thinking of is pretty expensive(Boston cutter).


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

It looks like I might be purchasing a palio over the Xicar. I guess either one is better than the one I'm using now.


----------



## TrainSmoke (Feb 16, 2011)

Craftsman's Bench from the local B&M for $4.95.


----------



## LazyWarg (Jun 10, 2010)

A Palio in "carbon fiber". Once in a while I use the punch that is attached to my Vector Urbano lighter.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Krish the Fish said:


> Xikar Xi1, Xikar Xi009. I bought a Palio, but giving it to my buddy for his birthday in a couple days.
> 
> I also bought a Davidoff punch which should come here any time soon... need to buy myself a Palio one of these days.


I'd love to see a pic of the punch


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a Cuban Crafters double guillotine. I have been very please with its performance.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a Xikar Xi and Palio.... rarely use the Palio... it's nice, but the Xikar works better for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

TrainSmoke said:


> Craftsman's Bench from the local B&M for $4.95.


Me too, V-cut. I also use a punch I bought for $3.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Xikar MTX for everyday use, but I love my X8 for getting that sharp cut.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Xikar Xi1 or Wolf V Cutter


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Colibri V
CC Scissor
Punch (most sticks)


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I used to use cheap guillotine cutters but thanks to Jeff (JBrown287) I now will be using an Xikar Xi. If you want an explanation see link.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/286097-wtf-jbrown287-nuked-me.html#post3149396


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I didn't realize there was any other cutter made besides a Palio. :mrgreen:

IMO it is the best cutter made and also has the best warranty of all the others.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have the xikar, palio , V cuts and punches.......
I always reach for the Palio...........


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I just got my new Palio in. I will have to test it. I really really like the Xikar X-8 that I have and I think It'll be hard to beat it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> I didn't realize there was any other cutter made besides a Palio. :mrgreen:
> 
> IMO it is the best cutter made and also has the best warranty of all the others.


I agree 100% unlike Kitty Litter though it is not cheap!!!!!!!!!!!
:tape2::doh::humble::biggrin1::grouphug:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I agree 100% unlike Kitty Litter though it is not cheap!!!!!!!!!!!
> :tape2::doh::humble::biggrin1::grouphug:


I figured you KL guys would use a hacksaw blade in order to save a few bucks. :mrgreen: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> I figured you KL guys would use a hacksaw blade in order to save a few bucks. :mrgreen: :grouphug:


ROFL


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

My carry around cutter - very good quality:
Amazon.com: COHIBA AccuCut Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Guillotine Cigar Cutter: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> I figured you KL guys would use a hacksaw blade in order to save a few bucks. :mrgreen: :grouphug:


Ah Hell No!.:doh:......A pair of ***** work Much Better! :lol:


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

I usually have my local B&M cut them, but since I get cigars online now I had to resort to a kitchen knife last time...I think it's time to buy a cheap cutter lmao


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> I figured you KL guys would use a hacksaw blade in order to save a few bucks. :mrgreen: :grouphug:


Only if it worked as good as a Palio! 
:brick::brick:
But we all know nothing works like a Palio!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

I use my punch on my Xikar Element


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

Xi3 here. One of the sides was "sticky" when I got it. Might give it as a gift and try a Palio, because I just think it looks cool as hell.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I use a Palio. It's awesome.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cutters in this order:

1. Boston V Cutter
2. Xikar
3. Perfect Cutter

4-14 Different cutters including Punch, Scissors


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

billkell said:


> Xi3 here. One of the sides was "sticky" when I got it. Might give it as a gift and try a Palio, because I just think it looks cool as hell.


I have an Xi1 and it had the same "sticky" problem. With use it disappeared...


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Cutters in this order:
> 
> 1. Boston V Cutter
> 2. Xikar
> ...


How much was that boston V cutter? Did you buy it directly from their website?


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter, XiKar Xi2, & Wolf V cutter.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Palio all the way.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

vector double guillotine piked up at local b & m, dont remember how much i gave for it. Im a cheap basta so it prob wasnt much. Somtimes use a punch thats on a lighter my daughter bought me for christmas.


----------



## bdeuce22 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## afcrewchief (Mar 17, 2011)

just a cheap throw away for now...i forsee a xikar in the future


----------



## afcrewchief (Mar 17, 2011)

bdeuce..that thing looks freaking awesome


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

tin snips...........


when they get dull,

I pull out a palio


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

2.00 v-cutter from amazon. works awesome. i have a colibri grip but i havent used it yet.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Xikar ZX Carbon Fiber. Perfect cut every time.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm a cigar scissors kind of guy:


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

those things scare me. i feel like im gonna pinch and rip it every time


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Once you get the hang of it, they are really the best way (for me) to cut a cigar. You can control the size of the opening perfectly by just "trimming" it. However, the cutters have to be very sharp in order to not tear them.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: I've since hung up my kitchen knife (love that thing), and purchased a cheapie cutter for $2.50. Complete with with my B&M's address and number on it, just in case I hit my head and forget where it is.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

I use the Xikar Xi2 cutter, and absolutely love it. It makes a perfect cut every time, and the best part is, I can send it back to xikar for free sharpening.

Dan


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

I use the cohiba cutter as well. looks nice but seems a bit loose. It cuts pretty good so far.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I either use the Xikar Xi2 or the punch that is built into my Bugatti lighter.


----------



## Sultanc (Jun 17, 2010)

XiKar Scissor cutter most of the time or the punch on one of my many lighters


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

I love my palio but im thinking about getting a xikar vcut. It looks awesome. I like the vcut built in by colibri lighter.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

stevodenteufel said:


> Update: I've since hung up my kitchen knife (love that thing), and purchased a cheapie cutter for $2.50. Complete with with my B&M's address and number on it, just in case I hit my head and forget where it is.


AWESOME


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> AWESOME


Hasn't let me down yet


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Palio all the way. I have tried a few but this one is my favorite be far, I actually gave my others away. I do use a Xicar punch sometimes if the RG is too big.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I have several cutters but the ones I like the most are
Cigar Cutter : XIKAR Xi MTX Multi-Tool

Cigar Cutter : XIKAR 009 Punch

Cigar Cutter : XIKAR Xi 107 Ultra Slim Cutter

Zino Davidoff 56 Ring Cigar Cutter Translucent Red - dav022515

Gold Quadra Cigar Punch with 4 Punch Sizes for Every Cigar Gauge

I know there are several there I have probably 10 cutters, these are just the ones I like the most.


----------



## Veldrid (Mar 28, 2010)

Rocked a Xikar for a long time. I never thought it was great but no one could ever recommend anything better. Then a friend told me about Palio and I have never looked back. Palio is an amazing cutter and has an great manufacturer warranty.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter or Palio


----------



## Grakken (Oct 21, 2010)

Grakken said:


> Xikar X8. Have cut many sticks, still works great!
> 
> I wonder how many sticks this cutter can cut before it needs replacement/sharpening?


Still cutting like a champ. How many cigars on average do these things cut before it needs to be replaced? and what is the average turnaround time for getting your cutter back from Xikar when one sends it in for repair/sharpening?


----------



## CadInATX (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## CadInATX (Aug 15, 2021)

CadInATX said:


> View attachment 310180


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

This is the cutter I currently reach for










2019 Limited Edition Prometheus Cutter H | Prometheus International, Inc.


In 2019, we released Prometheus Cutter H saluting God of Fire 15th Anniversary and OpusX Purple Rain. They were serial-numbered and the release quantity is 500 per design.




www.prometheuskkp.com


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Arry75 (Aug 3, 2020)

These










But mostly this :


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Arry75 said:


> These
> 
> View attachment 310455
> 
> ...


Hubba Bubba! Very nice... Very nice indeed.


----------



## Arry75 (Aug 3, 2020)

wisdomwalker said:


> Hubba Bubba! Very nice... Very nice indeed.


Thank you


----------



## Cigar Nuts (Sep 18, 2021)

I love Xikar


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Xikar teardrop

But keep a Palio cutter in my golf bag so I don't have to explain how the xikars work. 

Of course i keep a few cheap punches on my Keychain and in my bag

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zman1403 (Jul 30, 2011)

Cuban Crafters Perfecto and Xikar MTX Multi Tool


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Palio since Xikar went Chinese some years back.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

I keep these in my departments Tahoe.

Cigarpage had a Palio deal a couple weeks back 3 random graphics cutters (one for the house, one to a friend and one for the car). and a Xikar dual lighter for $40. Cheap punch I paid $2 for. The Xikar V was on sale for $12 (I think, no more than 17) and the RyJ was in another package deal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PALIO!


----------



## CaliG (Aug 21, 2021)

Cuban Crafters Perfect Cigar Cutter Dos Chabetas Up To 80 Ring Gauge - My first Cigar cutter and I love it


----------



## srgjazz (Oct 30, 2021)

Colibri V Cut


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

My collection:


----------

